

Ask HN: Suggestions for a Xmarks replacement? - desigooner

So with Xmarks shutting down soon, I need a good solution to sync my bookmarks to replace Xmarks across computers/browsers. Chrome Bookmark sync doesn't work at all for me, and It's a pain to manually sync across browsers and devices.<p>Anybody have recommendation for a service (I'm ok with a paid service at a reasonable price) that has good plugins for chrome / firefox and allows me to tag my bookmarks and search them.<p>Historius? Delicious? etc.<p>Thanks
======
netc
Xmarks should work with a private server over WebDAV. You can register for a
box.net account and get WebDAV access at box.net/dav. Of course, it is a short
term solution. If nice folks at Xmarks decide to open source the code, this
could work out be a long term solution.

------
thinkalone
I have been quite happy with Delicious and have used it for many years.
Depending on how you use bookmarks, I would certainly suggest checking it out.
I manage a large set of bookmarks between Delicious, StumbleUpon, Firefox's
bookmarks, and Xmarks, and I am very pleased with the workflow of importing
and tagging links in Delicious.

It's often overlooked, but remember that than even though Delicious is
"social" bookmarking, you can set all your links to private. I use a
combination of both public and private, but I also really value Delicious for
discovering new content.

------
levesque
What is the problem with Chrome bookmark sync?

For Firefox alone you can use Firefox Sync (previously Weave), it has worked
great for me so far. [<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10868/>]

I don't know of any other usable cross-browser sync tools than xmarks.

~~~
thinkalone
> What is the problem with Chrome bookmark sync?

Well...
[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Docs/thread?tid...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Docs/thread?tid=68b132f5870a3cec&hl=en)

------
gavreh
It looks like Xmarks may stay alive: <http://blog.xmarks.com/?p=1988>

------
desigooner
Has anyone used Diigo?

